# Odyssey, Clarion, and Clarion West



## Ghost (Dec 12, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has applied or will apply to Odyssey Writing Workshop, Clarion Writing Program, or Clarion West. They're all expensive, but there are scholarships available. I've fancied applying for years, especially when George RR Martin was at Clarion, but I never had the guts or the cash.

Odyssey's deadline is April 7th. There's a fee of $35 dollars. The entire workshop costs at least $3200 for six weeks. I'm less interested in the online classes, although I am curious about them.

Odyssey's 2013 Guest Lecturers:
Holly Black
Patricia Bray
Adam-Troy Castro
Jack Ketchum
Sheila Williams​
Clarion is accepting applications now until March 1st. The application fee is $50 until February 10th, then it's an additional $15. Their workshop is ~$5000 for tuition, room, and board. 

Clarion's 2013 Instructors:
Andy Duncan 
Nalo Hopkinson 
Cory Doctorow 
Robert Crais 
Karen Joy Fowler 
Kelly Link​
Clarion West accepts applications until March 1st. Their fee is $30 until February 15th when it becomes $40. The cost, $3600, covers most of the tuition, room, and board.

Clarion West's 2013 Instructors:
Elizabeth Hand
Neil Gaiman
Joe Hill
Justina Robson
Ellen Datlow
Samuel R. Delany​
It seems like you'd get more time with Clarion and Clarion West instructors versus Odyssey guest lecturers, but I'm not 100% sure. I don't feel confident enough to apply, or I'd definitely try for Clarion West. I'd love to hear what Gaiman and Delany have to say. I have Joe Hill's _Heart-Shaped Box_ on my to-read list. And I was form rejected by a slush reader of Ellen Datlow. 

What do you guys think? Has anyone considered applying to one of these workshops?


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 12, 2012)

Clarion West looks great. Elizabeth Hand and Neil Gaiman both? Samuel R. Delany? A great set of instructors. No, I'm not going to apply.


----------



## Darkblade (Dec 12, 2012)

I've got three rejection letters from Clarion now. I think I'll sit this year out though, focus on other tasks to hone my craft a little bit more.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 14, 2012)

That sucks, Darkblade. I'm more interested in writers' residencies right now because there are several that don't have program fees and a few residencies even provide stipends. I wonder if it's harder to get into those if you're a genre writer. I like that these workshops give feedback about spec fic.

Clarion West is awfully tempting...


----------

